# Deputy Sheriff Christopher Parsons



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*

*Christopher Parsons*

Washington County Sheriff's Office, Missouri

End of Watch: Saturday, December 15, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 31
*Tour:* 2 months
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 12/15/2012
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* At large

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Deputy Sheriff Christopher Parsons was shot and killed from ambush after responding to a 911 call on Nugget Road, in Mineral Point, at approximately 2:10 am.

An ambulance had also responded to the location as a result of the 911 call regarding an unconscious person. As that person was loaded into the ambulance a single shot was fired, striking Deputy Parsons. The subject fled into nearby woods and remains at large.

Deputy Parsons had served with the Washington County Sheriff's Office for only two months.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Andrew Skiles
Washington County Sheriff's Office
116 W High Street
Potosi, MO 63664

Phone: (573) 438-5478

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21572-deputy-sheriff-christopher-parsons#ixzz2F9vqLjyC


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2012)

R.I.P. Deputy Parsons


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Deputy Parsons


----------

